
Weaknesses detected by PVS-Studio this week: episode N4 - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0494/
======
AndreyKarpov
P.S. PVS-Studio team is ready to do regular audit of your code:
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0493/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0493/)

